# Sick cichlid...doing weird flips...help!



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello. I have 8 cichlids in my 55 gallon tank. I separated one two days ago because he was hiding out under a rock and I didn't want anyone attacking him. He was literally doing flips and turning around weird. I got him into a bowl with water from the tank. I tested the tank and everything is perfect. He looks fine, gills and fins are perfect, color is very radiant, no spots or anything.....I thought he was dying, which is why I separated him. I've been going home everyday aftwe work, to see him in the bowl....alive...still turning around. He cant stay still. He just keeps rolling and going in circles. It almost looks like he is broken, he cant make his body straight.
I just got this fish about 3 weeks ago. The other fish are just fine. But, it's been almost 3 days now and he is still alive, breathing fine, and looks perfect...aside from the flipping.
Please help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

What are your exact water parameters? Posting the exact figures will really help.


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Well when I got home today, he isn't looking as good. Still alive though. I know it's only a $7 fish....but I feel bad. He is still spinning and bent towards one side.
I assume the following is what you're looking for...(Im not a fish genius like most on here....have had fish for about 10 years now but don't know THAT much...lol)

According to my test strips.....
Nitrate is about 20 (safe)
Nitrite is 0
Water is soft
Alkalinity is about 180
pH is about 7.6


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

May you also add what type of chichlid he is and how big is the quarantine tank he is in. moving him to a bowl might be even worse than leaving him in the tank. Also, i suggest you to get rid of the test strips and get a liquid tester instead. These normally go at about 20-30 dollars (american) and yield much more accurate results. Plus you actually get more tests for your money as each test bottle gives about 100-150 tests


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

to be honest with you, I do not know what type of fish they are. I know I was told when I got them (I asked what was what in the tank) but I dont remember. They are assorted ones. There are 8 in the tank now. I know Im not much help since I dont even know what kind of fish I own. They are African...I know that...and they are about 2 inches long right now...that's it. I have yellow ones and blue ones with stripes. 
The bowl the other fish is in is just a big plastic bowl. It's definitely dying...and I feel bad..
He looks like he's just broken..like his back bone is broke (which Im sure doesn't make a whole lot of sense)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmm i cant help much since im no african chichlid expert but the problem may be from your ph, i know africans like a ph of 8.0-8.4 but i dont know if they need it. Try and use safe methods (non chemical methods) to raise the ph. I heard crushed egg shells in the filter cartridge is good


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> Hmm i cant help much since im no african chichlid expert but the problem may be from your ph, i know africans like a ph of 8.0-8.4 but i dont know if they need it.


Ryan, 7.6 is already just right for African cichlids.:roll:


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

sounds like swim bladder. to raise the ph u can porbly put some sea shells in the tank.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, i wasnt sure on that, i was just saying what i read, hence me saying i dont know if they need it 


as for the bowl, do you know how many gallons and does it have a filter?


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

The bowl is a bowl, I changed the water each day so far...no filter because I thought he was about dead when I got him out. I dont have a planned quarantine tank...
I already have crushed shells in the tank actually. Its called coral something or other. My fish guy told me to get 5 lbs of them...They are basically white crushed shells...they are mixed in with the rock.
I appreciate all of your help! 
I dont think there is any help for this guy. Maybe he was sick to begin with??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Most lfs employees just don't know what they are talking about. Neither do they know fish in general.:sarcastic:

Try sponge filter. It can be the best option for quarantine and hospital tanks.


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

The "fish guy" I was referring to is a privately owned fish store here. It's by far, the best in town, the majority of it is saltwater fish. I think he knows what he's talking about...as far as Petsmart or Petland. I agree!!! I dont go to them about fish...just to get the rock because its cheaper there.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

What kind of rock are you getting? I think some rocks are able to raise ph but im not sure


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Uh, another name question I can't answer...sorry.

I do have a pictures of it....I think

I have one but i cant figure out how to add it on here.....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

doobzgirl said:


> I have one but i cant figure out how to add it on here.....


http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2500



musho3210 said:


> I think some rocks are able to raise ph but im not sure


The use of limestones will raise the pH.


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

I think my pictures were too big because I followed those instructions. They may be limestone....not sure. I am at work now...and the pics are at home. But, the fish was dead this morning when I checked him 
He was still bent towards one side..so there was something wrong with him internally I think. 
I appreciate your help!


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry to hear about ur fish


----------

